# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Wonky text boxes

## Midgardsormr

I don't know if it's just me or if there's something generally wrong, but I can't put my cursor in the text boxes in either Opera or Firefox. Chrome allows me to type, but there are pieces of the interface just kind of spilling out everywhere. I'd attach a screenshot, but I can't seem to find the button for that at the moment.

Edit: Found the attachments button! But it doesn't appear to be accepting the upload. Nor do my previously uploaded pics appear in the list like they usually do.

----------


## RobA

We had some problems yesterday - I think we ran out of temp space until it was purged... Is it still an issue?  If so -

What OS?
What version of software?

I've tested and everything looks fine to me under:
Ubuntu: Chrome, Firefox 3.x
XP: Chrome, Firefox 3.x, IE 8
Windows 7: Chrome, Firefox 3.x, IE 8

(That's all I've got to test with...)

-Rob A>

----------


## Midgardsormr

Nope. All is good now. Thanks!

----------

